# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  نکاتی مهم در طراحی اپلیکیشن های فروشگاهی

## hasanem1

امروزه شاهد این هستیم که روز به روز آمار استفاده از دستگاه های موبایل افزایش پیدا می کند. از طرفی شرکت های _طراحی اپلیکیشن موبایل_ نیز باید تکنولوژی های خود را متناسب با نیاز کاربران توسعه دهند. استفاده از اپلیکیشن های موبایلی علاوه بر آسان تر شدن دسترسی به محتوا سبب برند سازی برای کسب و کار شما نیز خواهد شد. به همین جهت به شما در راستای دستیابی به اهداف خود کمک شایانی می نماید. جهت سفارش می توانید با ما در تماس باشید. در ادامه به سایر نکات طراحی اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی اندروید و ios توجه نمایید.

*طراحی اپلیکیشن موبایل ios*همواره اپلیکیشن ios ما را به یاد استیو جابز که پایه گذار آن بود می اندازد. زمانی که اولین بار اپلیکیشن ios روانه بازار شد خیلی از افراد امکانات ارائه شده توسط آن را باور نداشتند و گمان داشتند که این طرح با شکست مواجه می گردد. از این رو ما نیز باید مانند استیو جابز عمل کنیم و از خلاقیت در طراحی اپلیکیشن ios مورد نظر مشتریان استفاده نماییم. 
 
همانطور که شاهد هستیم امروزه فناوری و تکنولوژی با سرعت بسیار بالایی در حال متحول شدن است و امکانات سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری دستگاه های مختلف در حال رشد و تغییر هستند. از این رو طراحی اپلیکیشن های موبایل نیز بایستی متناسب با فناوری روز دنیا و بر اساس تعامل مناسب با دستگاه های مختلف انجام گیرد.
رشد بالای تکنولوژی سبب شد تا در کنار هر سایتی یک اپلیکیشن هم نیاز شود که امروزه به مرور زمان شاهد کم رنگ تر شدن نقش سایت ها نسبت به اپلیکیشن ها در فضای مجازی هستیم. پس ضرورت طراحی اپلیکیشن فروشگاهیاهمیت بالایی دارد. هر شخصی یک تلفن همراه دارد و دلیلی برای این نمی بیند که برای خرید محصولات مورد نظر خود را یا دریافت خدمات مختلف به مراکز فیزیکی موجود در شهر مراجعه کند.
نکته ای که باید به آن توجه کنیم این است که با توجه به نوسانات قیمت ارز از جمله دلار هزینه های ثبت نام اکانت در اپل نیز به هزینه های طراحی اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی ios افزوده می گردد.
*طراحی اپلیکیشن موبایل اندروید*اپلیکیشن های اندرویدی جایگاه خاصی نزد مردم دنیا به ویژه مردم کشور ما دارند. به طوری که طبق آمار به دست آماده این پلتفرم توسط بیشتر افراد جامعه مورد استفاده قرار گرفته است. در طراحی اپلیکیشن موبایل اندروید باید به این نکته توجه داشته باشید که اپلیکیشن مورد نظر از رابط کاربری خوبی برخوردار باشد و علاوه بر سرعت مناسب از محتوا جذاب و کاربردی برخوردار باشد.
استفاده از سبک های جدید در طراحی اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی می تواند تاثیر به سزایی در کاربرپسند تر بودن اپلیکیشن شما و همچنین تجربه کاربری بهتر آن خواهد داشت.
 
امروزه اغلب مردم نیاز به استفاده از انواع مختلف اپلیکیشن های موبایلی دارند و این وظیفه شرکت های طراحی اپلیکیشن موبایل است تا بهترین نتیجه را برای کاربران خود به ارمغان بیاورند. با ما همراه باشید.
انتشار اپلیکیشن های اندرویدی در مارکت های مختلف مانند بازار یا گوگل پلی دیگر مورد مهمی است که باید آن را از شرکتی که با آن همکاری دارید بخواهید. مارکت های گوگل پلی و بازار از جمله مهم ترین مکان هایی هستند که شما می توانید اپلیکیشن مورد نظر خود را برای کاربران به اشتراک بگذارید. همچنین امکان دانلود مستقیم آن ها نیز وجود دارد.
*طراحی اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی*امروزه بسیاری از فروشگاه های اینترنتی علاوه بر استفاده از یک سایت به سراغ طراحی اپلیکیشن های موبایل نیز رفته اند. این به آن دلیل است که با مشاهده شدن موفقیت برخی رقبا در این زمینه، سایر رقیبان نیز به این سمت سوق پیدا کرده اند. اما برای اینکه شما بتوانید با آن ها رقابت داشته باشید بایستی اپلیکیشن طراحی شده دارای امکاناتی باشد که توانایی رقابت با آن ها را داشته باشید. ایجاد تفاوت، استفاده از محیط کاربری عالی و کم بودن حجم اپلیکیشن موبایل از جمله این موارد با اهمیت است.
امنیت اپلیکیشن ارائه شده و همچنین کاربرد ساده و روان آن از موارد مهمی است که مشتریان از پروژه دریافتی خود انتظار دارند. همچنین خدمات پشتیبانی مناسب از دیگر خدماتی است که در شرکت طراحی اپلیکیشن نوپرداز به ارائه خواهد شد.
 
طراحی پنل مناسب برای فروشندگان سبب صرفه جویی در زمان و هزینه آن ها می شود و از طریق آن به راحتی می توانند پیگیری های لازم و گزارش گیری های مختلف را انجام دهند. از این رو استفاده از یک پنل مناسب از ملزومات اپلیکیشن های فروشگاهی است که امکان اعمال تغییرات لازم را به راحتی در اختیار فروشنده قرار خواهد داد. همچنین امنیت در پرداخت ها و تراکنش های دیگر عاملی است که باید به آن توجه داشت و نکات امنیتی لازم را در نظر گرفت.
*امکانات اپلیکیشن های فروشگاهی*افزودن محصولات به فروشگاه آنلاینبررسی سفارشات مشتریانایجاد گالری عکس هاامنیت بالا و رعایت نکات حرفه ایپنل مدیریتی پیشرفتهدرگاه پرداخت آنلاینایجاد پروفایل برای کاربرانپوش ناتیفیکیشنامکان ایجاد پروفایل برای کاربرانامکان ساخت صفحه سفارش ویژهامکان استفاده از rssاستفاده از نقشهایجاد API ویژهسرویس های اپلیکیشنساخت کیف پول برای کاربرانو سایر خدمات اختصاصی اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی
امروزه دنیای اپلیکیشن ها دائما در حال رشد هستند و افردا زیادی برای پیشرفت کسب و کارشان و فروش بیشتر محصولات علاوه بر سایت روی به آن ها آورده اند.
*زبان برنامه نویسی طراحی اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی*امروزه اپلیکیشن های فروشگاهی با زبان های برنامه نویسی مختلفی پیاده سازی می شوند که از جمله بهترین آن ها می توان به جاوا، سی، سوئیفت اشاره کرد. زبان های برنامه نویسی برای نسخه های مختلف اپلیکیشن ها متفاوت هستند. 
برای پیاده سازی نسخه های مختلف اپلیکیشن ها در بازه زمانی کوتاه می توان از وب اپلیکیشن ها استفاده نمود.
*نمونه های طراحی اپلیکیشن های فروشگاهی موفق*در کشور ما اپلیکیشن های فروشگاهی زیادی هستند که توانسته اند به موفقیت دست پیدا کنند، مانند اپلیکیشن دیجی کالا و بامیلو. شرکت نوپرداز نیز در این زمینه اپلیکیشن های متنوعی را ارائه داده است که می توانید با مراجعه به بخش محصولات شرکت به بررسی آن ها بپردازید.

----------

